# Japanese or English version of Animal Crossing: New Leaf?



## Locket (May 7, 2014)

Wich would you prefre the Japanese version or the English version? I might be buying the japanese version of acnl and still have the english version,I have heard the Japanese version includes more stuffs than the english version.


----------



## ShinySandwich (May 7, 2014)

you should post this in the new leaf forum


----------



## Javocado (May 7, 2014)

Can't really say but I will say they get better DLC


----------



## yosugay (May 7, 2014)

English cuz i can understand it. If u can understand japanese go for it


----------



## Jake (May 8, 2014)

in case you didnt know you will need a japanese 3ds to play the japanese version

and other than that, there's no reason for it. only difference between the JP and ENG versions is the holidays, which is pointless imo - the english version contains the same amount as the japanese version


----------



## Capella (May 8, 2014)

Japanese because I don't really care what people say only  if it's instructions
and because of better holidays and FAR FAR better DLC


----------



## Prisma (May 8, 2014)

Jake. said:


> in case you didnt know you will need a japanese 3ds to play the japanese version
> 
> and other than that, there's no reason for it. only difference between the JP and ENG versions is the holidays, which is pointless imo - the english version contains the same amount as the japanese version



But the game card looks more appealing that too. And the title screen


----------



## mikanmilk (May 8, 2014)

I'm playing the Japanese version and it's basically the same besides the holidays. I do think that some of the Japanese names fit with the animals better. 

I will say that unless you are really good with Japanese the English one would be more enjoyable. Sure it's simple enough to play through the game with just basic Japanese skills, but if you really want to enjoy the dialogue it's best to be able to understand most of it.

OK just re-read that you also have the English version so I would say go for it. It would give you the chance to have a new town and a slightly different experience.
But if you are not in Japan I don't think you can get the Japanese DLC even if you are playing the Japanese version?


----------



## tamagotchi (May 8, 2014)

There's barely any difference. I wouldn't mind either, except for the fact that I can't understand Japanese and I don't bother learning it.


----------



## meo (May 8, 2014)

I would get a japanese version if I had a imported 3DS which sadly I don't.
I was told you cannot play a japanese version of ACNL unless you also have a Japanese import 3DS supposedly.


----------



## Uffe (May 8, 2014)

English because I don't understand a lick of Japanese. If I could get myself a German one, that would be great.


----------



## french toast (May 8, 2014)

Dialogue is weaker than past AC games, almost (or is) weak enough to not matter not knowing what they say. If I have a Japanese 3DS I'd get it for the PWP anywhere glitch.


----------



## Rafflesia (May 8, 2014)

french toast said:


> Dialogue is weaker than past AC games, almost (or is) weak enough to not matter not knowing what they say. If I have a Japanese 3DS I'd get it for the PWP anywhere glitch.



What glitch?


----------



## french toast (May 8, 2014)

Rafflesia said:


> What glitch?


http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?172092-Glitch-Towns


----------



## Titi (May 8, 2014)

Eh, not japanese, I don't undersand it so there's no point?
Unless I could get my hands on an unpatched and glitchy copy.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Uffe said:


> English because I don't understand a lick of Japanese. If I could get myself a German one, that would be great.



Can't you just change the language for your english game?


----------



## Toeto (May 8, 2014)

I would not do it unless I wanted to learn Japanese or already had a Japanese 3ds.


----------



## jolokia (May 8, 2014)

I don't have a Japanese ACNL but I do play Japanese Pokemon games. I have always been able to receive Japanese events despite living in the UK, and my 3DSLL gets the Japanese eshop (which FYI has 4x as much interesting stuff as the European one, grr). I was even able to top it up with yen and pay for Pokemon Bank! I'm fairly certain a Japanese copy of ACNL, on a Japanese machine, would be fine downloading Japanese DLC, so that at least shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## FireNinja1 (May 8, 2014)

I would get a Japanese one if there wasn't region-lock.


----------



## Feloreena (May 8, 2014)

English, I don't speak Japanese and have no interest to learn it. It's nice to be able to understand the dialogue in the game!


----------



## 420blazeityoloswag4jesus (May 8, 2014)

I think that all versions will get all items, we just have to be patient :/

- - - Post Merge - - -

So, no, it would be pointless ><


----------



## Kikiyama (May 8, 2014)

Yeah if you don't have a Japanese 3DS you wont be able to play the Japanese version so I'm guessing you have both :O

I have the Japanese copy and I like the holidays and as another person mentioned I think the names in Japanese fit better. But if you don't understand Japanese what the villagers say wont be funny/amusing.

- - - Post Merge - - -



jolokia said:


> I don't have a Japanese ACNL but I do play Japanese Pokemon games. I have always been able to receive Japanese events despite living in the UK, and my 3DSLL gets the Japanese eshop (which FYI has 4x as much interesting stuff as the European one, grr). I was even able to top it up with yen and pay for Pokemon Bank! I'm fairly certain a Japanese copy of ACNL, on a Japanese machine, would be fine downloading Japanese DLC, so that at least shouldn't be a problem.



How is pokemon in Japanese? I still haven't gotten it yet and I'm wondering if it'll be confusing in Japanese or not.


----------



## jolokia (May 8, 2014)

If you can handle Pokemon in English you can play it in Japanese. Nintendo's done exceptionally well making Pokemon accessible - familiarity with the interface will help but I'm pretty sure it'd be possible to play it without knowing a word of Japanese, the menus and interface are so intuitive. There are some kanji these days but you can set it to katakana/hiragana if you cannot into moon runes.

Only downside I've experienced is that after three generations of Japanese games I'm now more used to the Japanese names than the English ones and that makes it a pain in the butt looking things up on Bulbapedia


----------



## Wholockian (May 8, 2014)

English- you need a Japanese DS to play Japanese versions of the game


----------



## Locket (May 11, 2014)

FireNinja1 said:


> I would get a Japanese one if there wasn't region-lock.



System settings-other settings-region settings-japan-done

- - - Post Merge - - -



Kikiyama said:


> Yeah if you don't have a Japanese 3DS you wont be able to play the Japanese version so I'm guessing you have both :O
> 
> I have the Japanese copy and I like the holidays and as another person mentioned I think the names in Japanese fit better. But if you don't understand Japanese what the villagers say wont be funny/amusing.
> 
> ...



hmm ill see..

- - - Post Merge - - -



jolokia said:


> If you can handle Pokemon in English you can play it in Japanese. Nintendo's done exceptionally well making Pokemon accessible - familiarity with the interface will help but I'm pretty sure it'd be possible to play it without knowing a word of Japanese, the menus and interface are so intuitive. There are some kanji these days but you can set it to katakana/hiragana if you cannot into moon runes.
> 
> Only downside I've experienced is that after three generations of Japanese games I'm now more used to the Japanese names than the English ones and that makes it a pain in the butt looking things up on Bulbapedia


dont play pokemon


----------



## Boidoh (May 11, 2014)

It isn't that simple. When I found out Flipnote 3D was released on the Japan eShop, I tried to change my country to Japan. The country only lists the countries in YOUR region, being the Americas in my case (the continent). It isn't that simple .You'd need a Japanese 3DS.


----------



## Locket (May 12, 2014)

nope i "purposely" changed it to umm oh yeah Panama Panama it worked


----------



## LindseyKate04 (May 12, 2014)

I definitely prefer the English version. About 98 percent of that is because I speak English and know absolutely no Japanese. But since I have the North American version, I get basically all of the Japanese DLC at some point. They like to share with us


----------



## Locket (May 13, 2014)

Jupiter said:


> Japanese because I don't really care what people say only  if it's instructions
> and because of better holidays and FAR FAR better DLC


right? cool holidays! and beans


----------

